# Ear types



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Are y'all sick of me yet? :laugh:

Talk to me about ear types and their advantages or disadvantages. I'm not talking about personal preferences.

Here are my thoughts, which apply to my unique situation: I have 50+ acres of heavy brush and blackberries and a wet climate. Long, droopy ears seem to get scratched up much more than short, erect ears. LaMancha ears seem like they wouldn't do well with so much rain, since the ear has no outer protection. 

Thoughts? I want to breed up my "perfect" goat.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I haven't had a problem with my goats, but with long eared hound dogs they get infections and mites worse than short eared shepherds. Just my experience.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well.... I could say something useful.... but it'd probably be very biased.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Well.... I could say something useful.... but it'd probably be very biased.


We all have our biases.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

To me, it depends on where you live. Long pendulum ears wouldn't probably do as well in a cold climate, and vice versa.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like shorter droopy ears (not long droopy ears) more then upright ears. I think they look nicer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

LaManchas do very well in the wet, they were developed in this state and _they graze in the rain_*. *Theyseem to have a lot less hoof issues as well. My Alpines with erect ears do well also. They do tend to be harder keepers than the munchies though. My Saanens have hoof issues. those soft pink hooves and constant mud don't get along. 
I've never had any luck with Nubians. They are a bit delicate I think. Nubian crosses do well though.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

We have Boers and haven't had any problems with their long droopy ears and we live in cold rainy Oregon. lol Haven't had mites or anything. Now mites on the legs that's a different story :-/ gotta watch those buggers.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here in MO I have had no issues with Nubians or Munchies. Even in out below zero temps the nubian ears are just fine. But in summer we usually have a drought, resulting in I guess a very rough and dry pasture. My Nubians ears at the tips are calloused from grazing along the harsh dry ground. But her ears are gigantic!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't found many issues with any of them and i have had some of each, through Michigan winters. i was VERY worried about my Nubian's ears during this bitter cold snap because they are long enough to get wet in the water bucket when she drinks, but they are fine. The ONLY time I have had a problem with ears were on a set of twin Togg/Myotonic cross doelings that were born in march, the temps were 34 to 38 degrees and they somehow STILL lost their ear tips. :-/ They had tiny upright ears, I was there at birth and they were dry ASAP. There was no logical reason for them to end up with frostbit ears and i am still baffled by how it happened.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Lamancha ears sometimes need cleaning. Long floppy ears are sometimes folded at birth and should be straightened. I don't know how common these problems are. All my goats have had erect ears - no problems except in the winter some of them lose a little hair at the tips - not sure what that's all about.


----------

